
Number of Driven Miles to Demonstrate Autonomous Car Safety - aetherson
http://www.rand.org/pubs/research_reports/RR1478.html
======
ZeroGravitas
"can't drive to safety" seems a very poor catchphrase.

What they appear to be saying is you "can't drive your actually safe cars
enough to prove, before release to the public, using certain methods, that
they are as safe as they actually are".

